# Nuke



## Hogwildz (Oct 27, 2007)

Here is a couple photos of the nuke plant as I was driving by yesterday. Someone joked about a photos of it in another thread, so here it is.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks like a lot of good steam heat getting away there.


----------



## webbie (Oct 27, 2007)

Probably can get land pretty cheap within a mile or two.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Oct 27, 2007)

You're lucky homeland security (or the local cops) didn't catch you taking pictures of a nuke plant.  The FBI arrested a bunch of guys in MI and OH this summer for taking pictures of the Mackinac Bridge, and initially charged them with planning a terrorist attack.  (Probably had something to do with their middle-eastern heritage, of course, and they were later released.)


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 28, 2007)

2-1/2 miles from the plant here.
F the cops, I'd like to see them make a charge stick for taking a picture.
I know of no law the says ya can't take pictures.
Pretty soon it will be snowing above that steam. Sometimes it snows just over the stacks, but no where else


----------



## TMonter (Oct 28, 2007)

Is the Nuke plant near Berwick you took pictures of Hog?


----------



## tutu_sue (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, I think that's close to where our family farm was in Ashland.  Know Ashland? - Home of the Whistler's Mother statue and the Pioneer coal mine tunnel?


----------



## rhetoric (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't kid yourself.  On the basis of Homeland security, they can arrest you for photos or  whatever they want.  Just ask the guys at Gitmo (not that they weren't doing anything).

Couple weeks ago we had some Kenyans in town visiting who had never seen an apple tree.  So a friend who was taking them around stopped and they snapped some photos of a tree, of the Kenyans standing in front of the tree, of the Kenyans eating apples... and 4 unmarked cars raced in, surrounded them, and questioned them quite extensively.  Seems that miles in the distance was the Ginea (sp?) nuke plant in western NY.  They hadn't even noticed the nuke.   

The Kenyans were most impressed!  The only time the Police in Kenya materialize at "just the right time" is when they want a bribe.


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 28, 2007)

TMonter said:
			
		

> Is the Nuke plant near Berwick you took pictures of Hog?


Yeap thats the on just outside Berwick.
Being I was driving down the road in a pretty rural setting, I don't think I have to worry bout cops.
Not sure where Ashland is, but I am still learing the area.


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 28, 2007)

enord said:
			
		

> coal plant emits more radioactive waste normally, until the nuke blows up
> warning on taking pictures of the nuke is real. dont do it cause thats what a terrorist wants to see, to make a plan.


Just so happen to have a coal to electric plant the other way about 7 miles or so. And high power lines about 50 yards from the house. Out of the 3, I am sure one will get me 
Terrorists would get lost trying to find this nuke plant. Not to mention they would stick out here like a sore thumb.
Don't matter much to me, if that baby goes, I won't feel a thing.


----------



## jpl1nh (Oct 28, 2007)

> Terrorists would get lost trying to find this nuke plant. Not to mention they would stick out here like a sore thumb.


What's a terrorist look like? ;-)


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 29, 2007)

jpl1nh said:
			
		

> > Terrorists would get lost trying to find this nuke plant. Not to mention they would stick out here like a sore thumb.
> 
> 
> What's a terrorist look like? ;-)



Sorry in the spirit of being politically correct, I plead the 5th  I will say, anyone coming down my long driveway uninvited better be holding a check for lots of money, or some other very pertinent reason, or they might regret ever doing so.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 29, 2007)

When we first bought our house a couple of years ago, we took some time off to work around the house.  A car came down the driveway driven by a pleasant woman.  Our first visitor was the assessor!  (Ummm, the previous owner never got a permit for that deck out back...   )


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 29, 2007)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> When we first bought our house a couple of years ago, we took some time off to work around the house.  A car came down the driveway driven by a pleasant woman.  Our first visitor was the assessor!  (Ummm, the previous owner never got a permit for that deck out back...   )


I went through a similar situation at my last house. After about 10 years there, the township inspector came by and told everyone to take down their fences and to move their sheds  & fencing to withing 20' of their house. I said no can do. It was like that at time of purchase, township comes to every pre house sale and inspects for code etc. They approved it at time of sale.  The rest of the neighborhood went to a town meeting, raised hell. Problem solved. Township backed off.


----------



## SLK0217 (Nov 2, 2007)

Definition of a terrorist?
Try this!
Self empowered bureaucrats who contribute no known benefit to mankind; who design secret rules that no one has seen, enabling them to harrass anyone who does not abide by their little CS secret rule book
SLK


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Nov 2, 2007)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> jpl1nh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How about a dumptruck loaded with hickory and a couple boxes of fatwood in the frontseat!

The WoodButcher


----------



## Mike Wilson (Nov 3, 2007)

You mean THIS nuke plant in Berwick, PA ???

Somebody better call Homeland Security and give them a copy of Google Earth.

-- Mike


----------

